# What is a FedEx "business day"?



## candy_van

Business days are Monday through Friday.
If your shipment left Friday then you will receive it Monday for "Next Day" service.

There ARE Saturday deliveries available from both FedEx and UPS, however they are at a very high price premium.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
Business days are Monday through Friday.
If your shipment left Friday then you will receive it Monday for "Next Day" service.

There ARE Saturday deliveries available from both FedEx and UPS, however they are at a very high price premium.

That sucks. Thanks.


----------



## Draggin

Yea, My tracking update says it will arrive on saturday, It's sunday now and It still says it just left Rochester, NY.

/fail.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
Yea, My tracking update says it will arrive on saturday, It's sunday now and It still says it just left Rochester, NY.

/fail.

Why does anyone use FedEx? I don't get it. At least where I live, it is usually twice as slow as UPS or USPS and usually twice as expensive. Ugh.


----------



## candy_van

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Why does anyone use FedEx? I don't get it. At least where I live, it is usually twice as slow as UPS or USPS and usually twice as expensive. Ugh.

It depends what services you want.

We use them exclusively for Express (next day) services both domestic and international at my work.
Why? Because they're cheaper and more efficient with expedited services.

UPS has the ground game on lockdown, but FedEx's specialty is air.


----------



## darthspartan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
It depends what services you want.

We use them exclusively for Express (next day) services both domestic and international at my work.
Why? Because they're cheaper and more efficient with expedited services.

UPS has the ground game on lockdown, but FedEx's specialty is air.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Why does anyone use FedEx? I don't get it. At least where I live, it is usually twice as slow as UPS or USPS and usually twice as expensive. Ugh.

Warning kinda off topic

UPS has managed to damage two packages i had delivered to me.
1. My Yamaha o2r mixer it was packed in 6in of peanuts but it weighs like 90lbs and clearly got drooped on a corner cause the steel was sheared there. Insurance paid 1500.
2. My carvin SL40 40 channel mixer. It was shipped in a road case (1/2in ply wood with 2.5in of foam on all sides) It was being shipped with some extra parts that were secured inside the road case with large foam blocks. It was inspected at a UPS store to ensure that it was secure and safe to ship. When i get it half the faders are bent one way the other have are bent the other. It was a 140lb package and was brought to the door by one driver who did not have a hand truck it was clearly rolled end over end witch made the replacement parts move. Its been a month of talking with them and they say insurance's docent cover it cause it was not in a cardboard box but the road case was in the original cardboard box. Im going to talk with an attorney next week cause this is causing harm to my business.

On topic

You can sometimes go to your local UPS/Fedex headquarter and they can give you the package. Delivery is Monday though Friday but office is Monday though Saturday.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darthspartan* 
Warning kinda off topic

UPS has managed to damage two packages i had delivered to me.
1. My Yamaha o2r mixer it was packed in 6in of peanuts but it weighs like 90lbs and clearly got drooped on a corner cause the steel was sheared there. Insurance paid 1500.
2. My carvin SL40 40 channel mixer. It was shipped in a road case (1/2in ply wood with 2.5in of foam on all sides) It was being shipped with some extra parts that were secured inside the road case with large foam blocks. It was inspected at a UPS store to ensure that it was secure and safe to ship. When i get it half the faders are bent one way the other have are bent the other. It was a 140lb package and was brought to the door by one driver who did not have a hand truck it was clearly rolled end over end witch made the replacement parts move. Its been a month of talking with them and they say insurance's docent cover it cause it was not in a cardboard box but the road case was in the original cardboard box. Im going to talk with an attorney next week cause this is causing harm to my business.

On topic

You can sometimes go to your local UPS/Fedex headquarter and they can give you the package. Delivery is Monday though Friday but office is Monday though Saturday.

Interesting. I just read an article in Wired (or maybe it was Popular Mechanics... I don't remember) about specifically this. They tested USPS, FedEx, and UPS for package safety (used accelerometers, measured Gs, etc. over many different cross-country trips) and found FedEx to be the worst









I think at one point the package clocked a 9 G hit (with FedEx).

They also found that putting "Fragile" or the like on a box made it more likely to be banged around. Lol.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Monday-Friday, if it's a holiday it's not considered a business day either.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
It depends what services you want.

We use them exclusively for Express (next day) services both domestic and international at my work.
Why? Because they're cheaper and more efficient with expedited services.

UPS has the ground game on lockdown, but *FedEx's specialty is air.*

Tom Hanks seems to think notsomach


----------



## supra_rz

omg dont tell me you complain about 2 days more







we wait weeks in europe .........


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZFedora* 
Tom Hanks seems to think notsomach

I Lol'd


----------



## phailsauce

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/11/...t-revealed-pic

i found this to explain alot..

..i LOL'd.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phailsauce* 
http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2010/11/...t-revealed-pic

i found this to explain alot..

..i LOL'd.











Fixed foar you.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Hahahah


----------



## Plex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candy_van* 
Business days are Monday through Friday.
If your shipment left Friday then you will receive it Monday for "Next Day" service.

There ARE Saturday deliveries available from both FedEx and UPS, however they are at a very high price premium.

Weird. I get UPS packages delivered all the time on Saturdays. Normal 1-3 day stuff, nothing special.


----------



## Arrec Barrwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plex* 
Weird. I get UPS packages delivered all the time on Saturdays. Normal 1-3 day stuff, nothing special.

Yeh me too


----------



## jfizz84

I never get UPS on saturday unless its saturday service. I find people have the most trouble with one day or next day air. My buddy VWGTI ordered his laptop next day air, and added rush processing form the egg. I also ordered something and had it shipped 3 day UPS. My package arrived on the same day his did 3 days later, lol.


----------



## ZFedora




----------



## phailsauce

tyvm, ZFedora!

..i couldnt get it to work, n so kinda just said fuggit, n posted the link









thx again


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phailsauce* 
tyvm, Zfedora!

..i couldnt get it to work, n so kinda just said fuggit, n posted the link









thx again 

No problem


----------



## darthspartan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arrec Barrwin* 
Interesting. I just read an article in Wired (or maybe it was Popular Mechanics... I don't remember) about specifically this. They tested USPS, FedEx, and UPS for package safety (used accelerometers, measured Gs, etc. over many different cross-country trips) and found FedEx to be the worst









I think at one point the package clocked a 9 G hit (with FedEx).

They also found that putting "Fragile" or the like on a box made it more likely to be banged around. Lol.


Ya well im never shipping a heavy package again with ups or fedex im gonna use private shippers on uship they wont be as fast but my item will arrive in good shape.
My o2r has 1/4 in thick steel sides and they sheared it not bent sheared that takes a massive hit. But the board still works and they paid so it was free. Sad i cant say the same for my SL40 i have to replace all 56 faders.


----------



## Montaukdaisy

FedEx sucks a$$ im so angry


----------

